# Dirty Mike



## Pheonix (Apr 30, 2012)

copied from original thread



IIIbonesIII said:


> ha here i was expecting to see dirty mikes name pop up on here. guess not yet





Shannon said:


> There have to be a lot of guys named "Dirty Mike" out there--are we talking about the same guy who blew up the Colton yard mid-May when the cops were doing a manhunt? Was only told that he had done "very bad things."





MURT said:


> fortunately for all Mike is going to be out of the picture for a very long time....
> http://www.kvia.com/news/27952677/detail.html
> http://www.epcounty.com/CS/blogs/sh...unt-monday-04-25-11-michael-elijah-adams.aspx
> http://folsomtelegraph.com/detail/180321.html





shwillyhaaa said:


> well im relieved to know that fuckers in prison... also encourages me to stay away from roseville. i hated it before anyways





IIIbonesIII said:


> that'd be the one. biggest scumbag i ever met. hope they kill em. cause none of the kids that swear they would, did, so state of texas, do me solid for once





panik said:


> oh wow I knew that guy.
> he got really violent towards me in RVA some years ago...I won't get into the details.
> but damn, I mean I guess I'm glad it didn't go that far!


----------



## Clinicdumpsterdiving (Jun 8, 2012)

Dudes a fuckin tool blew his self up in colton fuckin with some electrical shit he game back all black and fucked up haha


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 8, 2012)

I hope this isn't the same Dirty Mike I caught out of K-Falls a few years back with. Lives in Rocklin? If so..._ creeeeeeeepy._


----------



## Pheonix (Jun 8, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> I hope this isn't the same Dirty Mike I caught out of K-Falls a few years back with. Lives in Rocklin? If so..._ creeeeeeeepy._


 

did he look like this?


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 8, 2012)

I can't say it is him and I don't recall any face tats. And we all know how facial hair (or lack of) can change one's appearance. Anyway, I'm sure I wont be running into this fella anytime soon


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jun 8, 2012)

he has that look of maybe ill come off as cool then snap ill hit ya from behind with whatever i can find laying around. Good thing a sketchy fuck face is off the streets


----------



## Doobie_D (Jun 9, 2012)

Funny you mention that^^^. My buddy was tellin me a story about one time when he was hangin out with Dirty Mike in Roseville one time and this dude came into camp and started drinkin with them. Then the booze ran out and there was a dispute about the next beer run and he said next thing he knew Dirty Mike had a full Pallet over his head and just creamed this dude with it over and over again till he was a bloody mess on the ground. Dudes nuts..


----------



## smellsea (Jun 9, 2012)

heard an old head killed him in jail in vancouver. girl he killed in el paso's name was veronica. apparently he was only 28. i met him 4 or 5 times, every time i met him it was "the day before his 40th birthday". fucking creep.


----------



## nameless (Sep 2, 2012)

http://roseville-ca.patch.com/articles/2000-roseville-cold-case-murder-suspect-pleads-guilty


----------



## Fwingnut (Sep 5, 2012)

smellsea said:


> heard an old head killed him in jail in vancouver. girl he killed in el paso's name was veronica. apparently he was only 28. i met him 4 or 5 times, every time i met him it was "the day before his 40th birthday". fucking creep.


 
Nah she was old as hell, like 50 some.


----------



## TaylorTrash (Jan 19, 2013)

Drank with him when I was like 17 or something.


----------



## crustythadd23 (Aug 20, 2013)

fuck that guy me n bunch of crews were under the rancho bridge in colton back in 2010 on 420 week n everyone was waiting for him to kill him. we had some Mexican gang banger chillin down under bridge everyday with us with a hand gun in his coat ready and the day dirty mike decided to show, he hung out with all us under the bridge and next morning wake up to hearing from some old skool riders that he raped a chick, and since me n my crew was headed east that he was goin to ride with us n kill us too so they ran him off that afternoon the next day. then 2011 I was back in colton around april and talked to couple bulls and city police under rancho asking about him, this happened when he raped n murderd couple young school girls by the train yard n went to el paso. glad to know hes finally behind bars


----------



## foxtailV (Aug 24, 2013)

I was in Richmond virgina around this guy he had just got violent and dilusional with me and a group of travelers, I walked away from that guy.


----------



## Deleted member 11392 (Mar 29, 2015)

I would like to chime in, just to avoid any confusion, that there are two "dirty mikes". The one pictured here is in prison (and rumor has it killed??). He is younger, like 30s or 40. There is another Dirty Mike, "Dirty Mike from Ohio" who is cool as hell, the sweetest old man you'll ever meet. He has a dog named Bojangles, or Bo. He's 55, rides trains of course. Please do not confuse this Dirty Mike with the complete piece of shit that is Dirty Mike, two different people.


----------



## zzzomer (Apr 26, 2015)

He got life
http://oag.ca.gov/sites/all/files/agweb/pdfs/bfs/michael_elijah_adams_case_summary_2012.pdf


----------



## gypsy75 (Apr 27, 2015)

Been in the state pen since 12/27/11, its been a while. 
http://inmatelocator.cdcr.ca.gov/Results.aspx
http://www.cdcr.ca.gov/Facilities_Locator/SAC.html


----------



## Placebo (Feb 3, 2016)

Damn always wondered what happened to "uncle dirty" met him in Portland in like 09 when I first started traveling. He saw me trying to hitch n told me how I could take cheap buses to Seattle. We travelled together until Olympia where he was to meet up wit his sister who he gave his pitbull to for protection. She almost got raped. He was training a puppy for her to give her instead. I saw him beat the shit outta that pup n felt bad I didn't stand up for it but I was only 20 at the time n new to the road. Then the pup was missing the next morning. I had hoped it found a better home. Me n him holed up in an abandoned barn by the road in Vancouver, WA for 3 days while he was kicking n dealing with major tooth pain. I would go into town n buy him mouthwash plus I had bud kicked down that I shares with him. Then I gave him Moby dick to read which I'm glad he did before he died. Because of that he treated me with respect. Plus I think he saw I was not like many other travellers n had my own style so he gave me respect n I gave it back. I knew he wasn't trustworthy but sometimes if u carry yerself a certain way u can command respect from people like him. Not always though. Anyways, I did figure he had some wisdom to offer me considering he was still alive doing what he did. I figure he deserve what he got but I still feel compassion for the dude that his life went that way. You never know what he went through in life. He had some sense of ethics, I know that. And he was kinda funny. Would spange shouting at yuppies "cocaine n hookers!" N wasn't lying. He bought some crack n found himself a lady homebum to share it with.


It sucks that people could be so fucked up like that on the road. We got enough shit to deal with n need to stick together. If he is dead I hope he learned from the mistakes he made n does better next time around.


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 3, 2016)

Placebo said:


> Damn always wondered what happened to "uncle dirty" met him in Portland in like 09 when I first started traveling. He saw me trying to hitch n told me how I could take cheap buses to Seattle. We travelled together until Olympia where he was to meet up wit his sister who he gave his pitbull to for protection. She almost got raped. He was training a puppy for her to give her instead. I saw him beat the shit outta that pup n felt bad I didn't stand up for it but I was only 20 at the time n new to the road. Then the pup was missing the next morning. I had hoped it found a better home. Me n him holed up in an abandoned barn by the road in Vancouver, WA for 3 days while he was kicking n dealing with major tooth pain. I would go into town n buy him mouthwash plus I had bud kicked down that I shares with him. Then I gave him Moby dick to read which I'm glad he did before he died. Because of that he treated me with respect. Plus I think he saw I was not like many other travellers n had my own style so he gave me respect n I gave it back. I knew he wasn't trustworthy but sometimes if u carry yerself a certain way u can command respect from people like him. Not always though. Anyways, I did figure he had some wisdom to offer me considering he was still alive doing what he did. I figure he deserve what he got but I still feel compassion for the dude that his life went that way. You never know what he went through in life. He had some sense of ethics, I know that. And he was kinda funny. Would spange shouting at yuppies "cocaine n hookers!" N wasn't lying. He bought some crack n found himself a lady homebum to share it with.
> 
> 
> It sucks that people could be so fucked up like that on the road. We got enough shit to deal with n need to stick together. If he is dead I hope he learned from the mistakes he made n does better next time around.



The guy who this post was written about in the OP got life imprisonment.

Has he died or are you referring to somebody else?


----------



## Placebo (Feb 3, 2016)

Thought I read he got killed in prison. Maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## Placebo (Feb 3, 2016)

Either way, his life didn't have to go the direction it did


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 3, 2016)

Placebo said:


> Thought I read he got killed in prison. Maybe I'm wrong?



The inmate locator says he's all locked up.


----------



## gypsy75 (Mar 3, 2016)

Just read a update on him this morning.

http://fox40.com/2016/03/03/admitted-serial-killer-says-hes-looking-forward-to-retirement-in-prison/

RICHMOND, Va. -- Don't call him "Crazy Mike," as some media outlets and other folks have done.

"I'm 'Dirty Mike,'" Michael Elijah Adams emphasized during a recent interview at Henrico County's Jail East in New Kent County.

The 48-year-old Michigan native started hopping trains when he was 14. He found the footloose, reckless, and dangerous life to be a perfect match after being raised in an "abusive family."






'Dirty Mike,' Michael Elijah Adams

"You pick up and go wherever you want to go," he said. "Whenever you want to go. Nobody to tell you what to do. You're always ducking and dodging, hustling."

Adams would go on to kill more than 16 fellow drifters, according to his reckoning, some of them during sour drug deals, or because they disrespected "the code" or the colors of the Freight Train Riders Association. That's a group of hard-rock train jumpers and drifters (now mostly defunct) started by disassociated Vietnam veterans, Adams said.

Adams said he was shown the way by one of the FTRA's founders.

"We we were the big dogs. We stayed on the border. We were the violent ones, I mean, guns, drugs and girls," he said.






They were moving heroin - large amounts - by rail, he said.

"Who suspects a bum with a kilo?"

They would even move drugs while panhandling, he said.

Adams is already serving 15 years to life for the killing of train-rider John Owens in Placer County, California. He's also a suspect in murders in Texas and Washington state, among others.

His victims were drifters, often easily forgettable and sometimes not even missed. The killings often happened in secluded areas, with little evidence or witnesses.

The victim he admits to killing in Richmond, Robert Allen "Bobby" Chassereau, was found in a homeless camp near the Acca train-switching yard, beaten to death in June of 2006.

The murder likely would've gone unsolved if Adams hadn't confessed to it while being prosecuted for the California murder.





Robert Allen "Bobby" Chassereau

Henrico County cold-case police Detective Thomas Holsinger said Adams knew details about the victim's clothing and injuries that only the killer would know.

Holsinger believes robbery of drugs was the motive, but Adams told me he just didn't like Chassereau's lifestyle.

Now, Holsinger said, Richmond police are checking Adams for similar unsolved drifter murders, including the 1999 slaying of Edward Northington, a gay homeless man whose decapitated head was found carefully placed on a James River Park footbridge, prompting national concerns that it was a hate crime.

Adams told me he might know who did it, but makes no claim for that slaying. And he's not shy about taking credit for killing.

"I'm proud of what I did," he said. He believes he provided a public service by executing some of the dregs of society, by being a cold-blooded enforcer. "I'm a necessary part of society."

He's working on his story with an author and said there is some some interest from a national magazine.





'Dirty Mike,' Michael Elijah Adams and Mark Holmberg

Adams was brought to the area last year to stand trial for the Chassereau murder. According to the Henrico County prosecutor's office, a plea deal for life without parole is all set, waiting for the governor's office in California to sign off on Adams spending the rest of his life in prison in Virginia.

Adams said he doesn't want the death penalty, nor does he want to do his time in the rougher "gladiator" prisons in California. Referring to prison in Virginia, he said, it's "retirement... Three hots and a cot."

Henrico wants justice and to eliminate the chance of Adams being released on parole in California.

When we spoke at length last week, Adams went into detail about how he killed and why.

"Society labels me as a serial killer," he said. "Other people label me as an enforcer. And other people just think I'm psychotic."


----------



## ByronMc (Mar 4, 2016)

Wtf, calls himself an enforcer, but wants to do his time in Va, instead of Cali !


----------

